# Run each virtualhost as different user + virtualdocumentroot



## indul (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi members,

I would like to secure my Apache web server: 1 vhost (*.domain.tld) == 1 (chrooted) user. My current setup is using the Virtualdocumentroot directive. How can I grab the domain name from the user request and substitute it for (ITK) Assignuserid (without losing the convenience provided by virtualdocumentroot)? 

User request: some.domain3.tld -> assigned to user named 'domain3.tld'.

There are over > 100 domains and > 300 subdomains in use. Chrooted PHP-FPM with the above setup is extra, but if you have any idea, please share it!

Thx.


----------

